# Thanksgiving trivia



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Time for a thanksgiving trivia !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A these Q !! 

1. What is your favorite drink during thanksgiving ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. What is your FAVORITE food or dish on the table ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. What do you always look forward to every thanksgiving ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Do you raise your own turkey ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. Any special memories of thanksgiving ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. Any funny memories of thanksgiving ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. Do you watch football after the *feast*  ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. Who does the dishes ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. Who sets the table ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10 . Any thing special about *YOUR*  thanksgiving ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Time for a thanksgiving trivia !!! http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif
> 
> A these Q !!
> 
> ...


We make a delicious Pumpkin Bee- sting pie . Not your normal pumpkin pie ....


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

Favorite Drink:  Give me a nice cold glass of Soda or Tea.  Lots of ice cubes in it.  

Favorite Dish:  Stuffing

Favorite Memory:  Every Thanksgiving spent with Henry 

Dishes and Table:  I do the cleaning.  

This Thanksgiving is the first since Henry passed that we are actually cooking a Turkey.  


K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Favorite Drink:  Give me a nice cold glass of Soda or Tea.  Lots of ice cubes in it.
> 
> Favorite Dish:  Stuffing
> 
> ...


 oh ...  sad ....  sent your way ...


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 24, 2011)

Time for a thanksgiving trivia !!! http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

A these Q !! 

1. What is your favorite drink during thanksgiving ? http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

Dr. Pepper.  Yup. I am a wild woman, I know.

2. What is your FAVORITE food or dish on the table ??? http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

Mac and cheese!


3. What do you always look forward to every thanksgiving ???  http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

Peace and quiet? lol, it gets wild around the holidays here.


4. Do you raise your own turkey ?? http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

No, but I dont really eat turkey.

5. Any special memories of thanksgiving ??? http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

Pecan bread with Pa.

6. Any funny memories of thanksgiving ??? http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

Yes, lol.  19 years ago yesterday, I was 6 months pregnant and was working as a cashier in Bi-lo. I was nauseated about everything at that point, with odors being the thing that set me off the worst.  The store sold a lot of chitterlings each Thanksgiving, so we had a HUGE shipment of them come in.  FOUR chest style freezers of chitterling.  The freezers broke (all of them) and no one realized it until we got to work that morning.  The entire building smelled like rancid chitterlings.  I tried to work, but so many customers complained to management about how "green" I looked that they sent me home! lol

7. Do you watch football after the *feast*  ??? http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

Nope!

8. Who does the dishes ???  http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

We clean up together.

9. Who sets the table ??? http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

We all do, the whole meal is a family affair.

10 . Any thing special about *YOUR*  thanksgiving ???  http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif

Yes, I am traditionaly untraditional.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

keep 'em coming !!


----------

